# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  شفرة باقة Bulsat بتاريخ 12.05.2011

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شفرة باقة  Bulsat بتاريخ 12.05.2011  اسم الباقة Bulsat   القمر  Hellas Sat 2 تسعة وثلاثون درجة شرقا *(39°E)*   النظام Irdeto2  البروفايد   060400    الاندكس  *04*    الشفرة  *54 FA 05 6A 92 87 9D BE B5 DB 8F 6E EF DD 09 FE*    تحياتي للجميع

----------


## tarek1974

تسلمو   ومنور هلبه

----------


## yassin55

ممتاز اخئ عبد الحميد علئ المتابعه 
بارك الله فيك

----------

